
Show HN: Sendnoodz.io Spam Your Friends Noodles MMS for an Hour - badideaprojects
https://sendnoodz.io
======
lapnitnelav
Ahahah, it's amazing.

Agreeing with other comment, having a quota to use would seem like a better
thing. You could spread it over time or over multiple people. Chances are that
after the first few noodz the target is going to block the number.

Even better yet : offer a fake/proxy number for people to get rid of the ones
that do not take no for an answer and reply with only noodz ;)

~~~
badideaprojects
Haha I would like to display replies but obvious privacy concerns!

Was also considering setting up a number that just displayed replies / posted
to Twitter. Something you could hand out in a bar to someone pushy. Maybe auto
reply with a few pieces of set text like this art project that messages Tinder
matches with passages from Lady Chatterlys lover.

[http://libbyheaney.co.uk/lady-chatterleys-
tinderbot/](http://libbyheaney.co.uk/lady-chatterleys-tinderbot/)

You’re right about the blocking. If someone is going to do it, it’s usually
after the second message.

I didn’t handle that exception from Twilio when I first wrote it, so when the
first person blocked texts it broke delivery for 2 days before I realised.

------
asdkhadsj
I like this, but I'd prefer something like $1 for 5 times over 10 hours or
something. Like, I don't want to drive them nuts for an hour, but an
occasional "lol wtf?" would be fine for laughs.

An hour seems.. annoying, in a bad way.

------
anotheryou
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-DqLGRgbBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-DqLGRgbBo)

------
wataruspeedo
Lol please publish revenue for this

~~~
badideaprojects
Several steaks currently

------
lgats
not quite sure this is legal, but still sending noodz

------
jarnix
but... why? :)

~~~
badideaprojects
Focussed procrastination

Here’s a promo code: KXPK2-RDJQY-VNH1N

You can use @ /promo-code.php

~~~
badideaprojects
This got used at light speed

